# Looking to cut minimize muscle loss



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

20 Years old

200LBS

5 foot 7

13% BF (give or take 1%)

Hi guys looking to cut without using any Steroids ect, have done 1 cycle in the past when bulking but decided i dont want to touch anything again as 20 years old is to young.

Just wondering with a decent diet carb cycling ect how easy is it to retain muscle whilst cutting naturally from 13% to about 8% bodyfat? How long might it take? (different times for everyone ino but your personal experiences) How low should i safely take my carbs ect? im doing 12g carbs at the moment and 250g of protein for the past 2 days. Carbs coming from oats and brown rice and the odd banana only.

Supplementation includes - Whey Protein, Casein, Creatine Ethyl Ester and glutamine.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

when cutting personally i have about 150-250g of carbs depending on whether im training that day or whatever high protein and i lose about 2 pounds a week in the past iwas about 200 pounds and it took me 6-7 weeks to drop a stone dont no bodyfat percentage but pretty sure i retained most of my muscle mass remeber its not a race and use the glutamine during your cardio if your doing it fasted


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Why use the glutamine doing fasted cardio? Cheers


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

helps prevent muscle breakdown you don't have to just i found it best or some bcaas


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

Hell Fire - you are trying to come down healthly on 12g of carbs?

Man - that is muscle suicide - your body wil start to eat itself pretty darn quick.

If you don't havea comp as a goal, then set your sights to come down slowly, keep the carbs in - the wy I look at this is - if you want to make your BMR run faster - which you do on a diet, then you gotta keep the fuel it! Will a steam train run faster with less coal in its belly? Clean coal wil make it run faster - so clean you food intake up - drop from processed carbs - rice, pasta, etc to fast releasing carbs fro a clean source, baked potatoes or sweet pots, keep the intake high and see what happens for a few weeks, it takes time to fire that BMR, then start to play with the amount eat day.

I also keep glutamine in until the last week, creatine in till the last week and don't alter my diet throughout the period.

e.g.

150g porridge oats for breakfast, with skimmed milk, 2 scoops of protein and a handful of blueberries plus UDOs

3 hours later - baked potato and a tin of tuna

3 hour later - baked potaot and a chicken breats, banana, apple

3 hours later - same as 9

3 - hours later - 8 egg omlette with veg

3 hours later - I do a tin of friut salad, 2 scoops of portein plus UDOs

I use BCAA, ZMA, Vit C

slow and steady away gives you th results you want - it is not a diet show


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

lg-wales said:


> have a look in the nutrition section on my blog there is a few tips to help minimize muscle loss on there www.hard2gainblog.com


This is the fifth time you post only a link to your blog - not sure mods will take kindly to that if you keep it up. Perhaps give some advice in your posts instead and include a link to your blog in your signature would be a more discrete way to market yourself?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@stehowie so you eat fast disgesting carbs in your prep comp? i always thought you need slow releasing like brown rice


----------

